
Show HN: Vim Hacking Session from WebAssembly System Interface for Deno - caspervonb
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_PEvVZTKzA
======
caspervonb
Had this clip sitting unlisted for a few months, think it's a neat little
showcase of Vim's capabilities.

